# [SOLVED] Monitor not receiving signal.



## Flynn (Apr 19, 2010)

My monitor is not receiving a signal to turn on when booted up. My PC fully boots into Windows XP--I can hear the start-up chrime when entering Windows so I know my system isn't dead or some kind of power issue--my monitor does not get a signal to turn on during POST/DOS and in Windows. 


I connect my PC to a 26" LCD TV using a DVI to HDMI cable. I have tested to with another another LCD PC monitor using a VGA cable and I still get no signal. 

I doubt my video card died (fan spins). I assume my video card is sending a signal which isn't supported by both monitors.

How can I get a supported signal if my monitor won't turn on during POST/Dos and Windows?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor not receiving signal.*

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Flynn (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Monitor not receiving signal.*

Custom build.

Video card: EVGA 512-P3-N805-A1 8800GT 512MB
CPU: INTEL Q6600
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R
PSU: CORSAIR|CMPSU-520HX
Memory: 4gb (2gbx2) gSkill F2-6400CL5D


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor not receiving signal.*

Do you have another GPU to try in your PC or can you try your GPU in another PC?


----------



## Flynn (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Monitor not receiving signal.*

No. My other PC's are all AGP motherboards, whereas this is my first PCI-e video card build. 

Are you leaning towards a bad video card?


----------



## UTMorpheus (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Monitor not receiving signal.*

I'd be placing my money on more than likely your video card. Just because the fan spins doesn't mean the card isn't dead, just means it's getting power. First off those high-performance single-slot cards are notorious for overheating unless you have a case with very good air flow(i.e. NOT Raidmax). nVidia cards tend to be worse in that respect due to their high clock speeds on the DDR3 RAM, at least from my personal experience. If you need a single slot card then the most important thing is bi-weekly cleaning with canned air. My advice to you would be to purchase a new card with a dual-slot cooling design, and if possible add a couple additional fans with a decent CFM rating. (Remember kids, front and side fans blow air INTO the case, back and top fans OUT of the case!)


----------



## computerguy34 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Monitor not receiving signal.*

sounds like a video card to me i would try replacing the card if it was me


----------



## Flynn (Apr 19, 2010)

Solved.

Dead video card.

I was able to get ahold of a PCI-e card and swapped it and my system booted normally. 

I had been having problems with my 8800 GTS overheating. My case is very well ventilated, but I still needed to force fan speed at 100% without risking heat related crashes or tremendous artifacting.

Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------

